# Nimiq reminder



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Just a friendly reminder that every once in a while, something interesting will pop up in the clear on the Nimiq satellites. The occasional blind scan can be rewarding. 

And since there's a wonderful assortment of music and radio channels available 24/7, I think it's a good idea in general to keep a small dish pointed at those great Canadian birds.


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

So, uh what showed up?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

In the past, there have been occasional OTA broadcasters, a movie channel for about 12 hours, National Geographic Canada for almost a week, and other stuff like that. I just replaced the LNBF I had pointed at N2 (long story), and I've had more fun scanning lately.

At any given moment, yaneverknow.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I wanted to bump this thread. You might say that there Could Be Content available now related to coverage of those cold-weather international games. You might want to try a scan to see what's in the clear.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I used to keep a dish pointed at 92 for the newcast feeds on channel 198. The stopped that a few years ago. 

If they start that up again I will dig a dish out of my shed and hook up my 3000.

Let us know.

Thanks,


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Now it can be told. For over a month, we were treated to TSN in the clear on Nimiq 2. The channel bounced around a little but never left -- until yesterday afternoon. Thanks for all that Olympic curling, folks!

I could also see about five OTA channels for a few hours Wednesday evening on Nimiq 1/3. That less-than-a-day kind of window is a lot more common than having a channel in the clear for more than a week.

My advice remains: Keep a dish pointed at the Nimiqs for all those great Canadian radio stations, then try a scan every day or two. You never know what'll turn up.


----------

